# James Bailey through to World Brewers Cup Finals!!



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Watch his semi-finals AeroPress performance at 7mins 44secs

http://new.livestream.com/worldcoffee/BrewersCup2012R1D2/videos/1470194


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Notice he didnt use the trick of pulling the aeropress down to remove the air-lock prior to flipping this time


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Also interesting that he swirls the pre-wet. With the syphon we're told not to swirl to avoid overextraction. I guess he has set up the grind to allow the swirl to be repeatable.


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

What particularly struck me was the brewing time of four minutes. I use a reasonably coarse grind in the AP but still find that anything over two minutes and I start to get into serious over-extraction territory - 15 seconds pre-wet + 60 seconds brew is my usual ballpark time. Can't argue with a World Cup finalist though, so I guess I'll be playing around with coarser grinds and longer times at some point.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

As if my OCD wasnt bad enough , now the competitors have started sifting fines (from the output of the ubergrinder!!!)......this means they can push the extraction up without affecting taste. Also the focus on water quality and composition .....darn it...many sleepless nights ahead! I wish I could just make a coffee and enjoy it without obsessing.

Probably answers why some coffee i make at work is terrible and at home very nice, and other coffees vice-versa...at home meh but at work outstanding


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

The sieving thing I haven't tasted yet, but I imagine it will make a big difference, because even extraction seems to be one of the main factors in whether a pourover is good or bad. Maybe we will see grinders with inbuilt sieving chambers in a few years.


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm interested in the sieving thing. I was going to buy one of these -

250micron sieve

but there's a minimum order of thirty quid and I don't own an aquarium to buy anything else!

If anyone else wants one, I could order three then post on?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

I guess the question is which brew method is 250 microns right for?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Surely this would work for any brew method where the grind size is greater than 250 microns - only the fines would fall through (assuming you classify a 'fine' as any ground less than 250 microns!).


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> Surely this would work for any brew method where the grind size is greater than 250 microns - only the fines would fall through (assuming you classify a 'fine' as any ground less than 250 microns!).


1/4 of 1mm right? Matt Perger omitted any fines smaller, for pourover


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It depends whether your aim, I suppose. If it's to remove the finest of particles then perhaps this product would be good. But then aren't you still left with grinds of varying sizes?

Just out of interest, here's some interesting info from Coffeegeek

1 -- Turkish (approx. 100 microns)

3 -- Espresso (approx. 300 microns)

5 - Paper Filter (approx. 500 microns)

6 -- Melitta (approx. 600 microns)

7 -- Metal Filter (approx. 700 microns)

8 -- Perculator (approx. 800 microns)

9 -- French Press (approx. 900 microns)

http://coffeegeek.com/forums/coffee/questions/553870#553870


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

The two guys I saw sieving said 250microns if I heard right. I suppose if you use it on a coarse grind that's already inconsistent it might not make a huge amount of difference, but for tighter grinds it should help.

I'm willing to give it a pop for a tenner though.

[edit]

Seen Mike's post above. So we need a selection of sieves!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

With the fines

I think for a tenner would be very interesting to see (by weight) how much

On that basis IM IN!


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

My thinking exactly Gary. One more and I'll order. Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Anyone?

[Edit]

I think from their website they've only got 2 left. I'll ring on Monday to see if I can get them sent out with a reduced minimum order since their stock is low.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Go on then, I'll give one a go if you need a third person.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Been experienting with James techinque, I really like setting 22 on the Maestro and starting water temp of 96c. I suspect with

Ive no idea what 'slightly finer than cupping grind' is on the Uber nor what it is on the Maestro tho!


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Did he use regular Aeropress paper filters (I'm sure someone on the live feed mentioned Hario nylon filters)?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, nylon. Nathan from http://brewedbyhand.myshopify.com/ was using these for V60 at the London Coffee Festival and may be the UK distributor. Perhaps James Bailey was using cut down V60 nylon filters.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Yes, nylon. Nathan from http://brewedbyhand.myshopify.com/ was using these for V60 at the London Coffee Festival and may be the UK distributor. Perhaps James Bailey was using cut down V60 nylon filters.


Thats 100% correct, he says as much in his interview after the finals performance


----------

